# If you could create your own VOOMHD channel



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

If you could create your own VOOMHD channel (not an existing channel in SD or HD), what would it be?


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

REAL-HD...a true HD rez channel ;-)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Umm... I wouldn't...


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

BizarreHD. Documentaries on unusual cultural phenomena, obscure or shocking movies, odd music videos, and violent animated features.


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

BFG said:


> Umm... I wouldn't...


you've revealed my inane wish that willing respondents would fulfill my need for attention. thank you, mr. contrary. i see the err of my ways.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nuzzy said:


> REAL-HD...a true HD rez channel ;-)


Already uplinked to 61.5° and available for free!

Nice fish tank at night, last time I checked.


----------



## blue (Jan 23, 2003)

College Campus HD. Give college students the opportunity to record anything and everything to amuse, delight, shock, and educate us as to what is on their minds. We could expect the _sublime to the ridiculous_.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

SciFiHD, a home for great classic and contemporary Sci-Fi films and television series.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't need a new voom channel, just Sci Fi HD and all my TV viewing except Comedy Central would be in HD!

If I had to create a Voom channel, I would say a Comedy movie channel.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I'd have a composite of ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, and PBS, since I don't have HD locals and won't for a while.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I would like local sports channel that would be 24/7 and have all the Red Sox and Bruins games in HD. It could be called NESN.......


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HeatherGrahamHD


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

s8ist said:


> BizarreHD. Documentaries on unusual cultural phenomena, obscure or shocking movies, odd music videos, and violent animated features.


I sort of agree, however I exclude Violent and include experimental video.

Anybody catch the Playboy halloween video on Monsters HD? Nice imagery without being Obscene.


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

Lyle_JP said:


> SciFiHD, a home for great classic and contemporary Sci-Fi films and television series.


good idea.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

All the Discovery channels that aren't hd now - tlc, discovery health, travel channel, animal planet, etc.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Just to clarify my previous post. When I said SciFiHD, I did *not *mean the current SciFi channel in HD. We do _not _need another basic cable channel with ads every 10 minutes and movies edited for television in HD like TNT. I meant a voom channel just like MonstersHD but for SciFi buffs (and hopefully with less repetition).


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Bring back GUYTV it was my favorite Voom Channel.

Rick R


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

PornHD :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

More music television, real MUSIC television on a par with Rave, a GREAT channel.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

EvangelineLillyHD


----------



## s8ist (Aug 21, 2006)

What _was_ GuyHD? I'm a DishSilver newbie going on a couple of months.


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

s8ist said:


> What _was_ GuyHD? I'm a DishSilver newbie going on a couple of months.


It showed mostly ACTION and TOUGH GUY MOVIES. It was part of the original VOOM Sat. Service. When Dish took over, it was dropped along with Ha (Comedy) and Divine (Gay). Mostly movies, but both showed other things to.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

A new Sci-Fi HD channel similar to the way SciFi used to be. Upconverted (like HDNet does) shows like Star Trek (all of them), Lost in Space (the TV show and the movie.. I did not leave out Heather Graham) and more..

Most importantly, upconverted and not "Stretch-O-Vision" like what TNT does.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

WarInIraqHD

It should run for years.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

man215 said:


> It showed mostly ACTION and TOUGH GUY MOVIES. It was part of the original VOOM Sat. Service. When Dish took over, it was dropped along with Ha (Comedy) and Divine (Gay). Mostly movies, but both showed other things to.


I used to like that side show thing with Martin Mull as well. 

Dish did have that earlier this year for a few months.


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

How about OuchHD where it shows people getting injured in glorious HD and it will feature various sports bloopers and your favorite car race crashes.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

Nick79 said:


> How about OuchHD where it shows people getting injured in glorious HD and it will feature various sports bloopers and your favorite car race crashes.


MILF HD


----------

